# C. lingua



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought some C. lingua and it'll be here in a few days. Does anybody have any recommendations on keeping it?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

*keeping C. lingua*

It grows well emersed or submersed. Submersed is more interesting for me. I recommend growing it in a mix of 1/4 peat and 3/4 soil with a occasional small pieces of egg shell. Give it 30 or so ppm of CO2 and moderate to high light. If you want, you can have about 1/4 inch gravel on top of the soil, but the plant should have at least an inch to 1 1/2 inches of the peat/soil mix.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What kind of soil are you refering to HeyPK? What is the purpose of the eggshell and how big of a piece?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> What kind of soil are you refering to HeyPK? What is the purpose of the eggshell and how big of a piece?


Just about any natural topsoil. Go into the woods, scrape away old leaves and get the top two or three inches. Dig it up in your back yard. About the only requirement is that plants should be growing in it.

The egg shell keeps it from becomming too acidic, which might make aluminum become toxic. Size is what goes through a rice strainer or window screen.


----------

